# Disk Usage - Physical



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Add a display of disk usage & free space. Not in hours but in megabytes. It can be anywhere, but TiVo box Diagnostics would be a good location.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry. It is in percentage used. Free is 100-used. Multiple if you want to know how many bytes. 

Or am I missing something?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Sorry. It is in percentage used. Free is 100-used. Multiple if you want to know how many bytes.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


I only see hours, not bytes. Is it somewhere I haven't been?

I guess my motive is important. I want the deleted programs to count. Now they don't.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yet another feature TiVo itself lacks that kmttg does quite well.

1. Launch kmttg
2. Select your DVR
3. Click "Refresh"
4. Click "Disk Usage" after the My Shows list finishes populating


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I only see hours, not bytes. Is it somewhere I haven't been? I guess my motive is important. I want the deleted programs to count. Now they don't.


My bolt has the percentage. In the my shows list.

I doubt they will ever show deleted space. That will confuse people. Deleted space is considered free by the TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MHunter1 said:


> Yet another feature TiVo itself lacks that kmttg does quite well. 1. Launch kmttg 2. Select your DVR 3. Click "Refresh" 4. Click "Disk Usage" after the My Shows list finishes populating


Or you could just assume your deleted shows match the free space. For all intents and purposes, it does.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Or you could just assume your deleted shows match the free space. For all intents and purposes, it does.


That's exactly what I want to know. Take recordings, subtract deleted and what's left? On a disk where deleted programs are never deleted forever, the free space will be zero eventually. This situation is why yellow dots were invented. I want to know how close I am to seeing yellow dots. Color me curious.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> That's exactly what I want to know. Take recordings, subtract deleted and what's left? On a disk where deleted programs are never deleted forever, the free space will be zero eventually. This situation is why yellow dots were invented. I want to know how close I am to seeing yellow dots. Color me curious.


You mean how close to yellow dots disappearing? Because yellow dots are time based. A dot turns yellow when a shows keep until is done. And the show will not be selected based upon unused space but on free space as deleted shows are not used for determining if a yellow dot show gets deleted.

I'm still missing what you are after other than curiosity. Deleted shows play no part in the determination of an expired show will be deleted.

Do you want to know when your deleted shows will be no longer recoverable?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> You mean how close to yellow dots disappearing? Because yellow dots are time based. A dot turns yellow when a shows keep until is done. And the show will not be selected based upon unused space but on free space as deleted shows are not used for determining if a yellow dot show gets deleted.
> 
> I'm still missing what you are after other than curiosity. Deleted shows play no part in the determination of an expired show will be deleted.
> 
> Do you want to know when your deleted shows will be no longer recoverable?


The diagram above shows a disk that, to me, is full. I want to know free space. I have kmttg but seldom use it. With 1TB and 3TB Roamio boxes, program deletion isn't an issue for me due to my viewing habits. As for the keep until date, it moves. I seldom see a yellow dot since my practice was to delete permanently all shows.

I have another motive. I have been getting really bad blocking errors on recorded content. I'm building up my deleted show count to see if I can force recording on new areas of the disk. I already have the replacement ready and tested it with the WD diagnostics. When the box tells me it may start deleting programs, I'll know it's full.

I'm not greedy. I could be asking for a program to sector map.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm not arguing against more information. That's good. I'm just not understanding it. As you sort of said, if you have block errors you really need a disk map. 

For any TiVo in use for more than a month (longer for ones with bigger drives), I don't see how you can't assume it is full if you count deleted programs. Unless you go remove them manually.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

To be clear, I'm not making the suggestion.
Why might someone want to know how much free space is available? Obviously we're talking about a person who manually permanently deletes programs from the recently deleted folder.

I'm not sure if this is changed but originally shows were purged by tivo, as needed, based on date the show was originally recorded. Accidentally delete a show near the bottom of your now playing list and you might only have an hour, or less, to undelete the program.

I used to clear out the recently deleted folder to avoid the issue.

I'm not sure if tivo changed to purging shows, as needed, based on date deleted.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Post # 9

Now that I'm not deleting programs permanently, I'm getting fewer blocking errors. It looks like my drive may be bad. I'm at 3%, but I have 40+ hours of deleted programs. I still haven't reached the yellow dot warning.


----------

